# The Northern Ohio Fly Fishing Expo



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever attended The Northern Ohio Fly Fishing Expo I'm about an hour away is it wroth the trip


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

This'll be my first year attending. I know some of the guest speakers are the real deal and you'll be sure to learn something. 
If anything, it'll give you the itch to get out there to do some fishing.....


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Is this the show at Lakeland College on the 11th?


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.ncff.net/expo2015.html


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I plan on attending.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

yea I plan on going as well looks like there will be a lot of vendors and speakers


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If I don't have to work I may go.


----------

